# Điền Khắc Kim - Những vụ vượt ngục kinh điển và cái chết



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=1][/h]         [h=2]Nhiều lần đấu súng với cảnh sát và vượt vòng  vây, vượt ngục đã làm nên tên tuổi Điền Khắc Kim lừng lẫy giang hồ.  Nhưng cuối đời hắn là một chuỗi bi kịch của một tên cướp lừng danh nhưng  cô độc.[/h]                     



Theo ông N.H., một người làm báo từ trước năm 1975 mà  chúng tôi đã nói ở bài trước thì: không phải là một tay dao búa sừng sỏ,  không có đàn em, Điền Khắc Kim không được các tay anh chị Sài Gòn trước  năm 1975 nể phục. Tuy nhiên, những phi vụ Điền Khắc Kim làm được thì  luôn khiến tất cả các tay số má trong giới giang hồ phải gật gù.

Nhưng  rồi, lừng lẫy đến mấy, “tướng cướp cô đơn” cũng sống mãi chuỗi ngày dài  chui rúc và cái chết đã đến trong bất hạnh, lạnh lẽo.
Những vụ đào thoát siêu đẳng
"Hoặc  là có cánh, hoặc là biết độn thổ mới thoát khỏi nơi này” – Lời nhận xét  của những tay nằm ở khám Chí Hòa như thế chưa bao giờ là quá lời đối  với kiến trúc và sự bảo vệ của trại giam này từ xưa đến nay. Lịch sử mới  chỉ ghi nhận 2 trường hợp hi hữu khi tử tù đào thoát khỏi nhà giam này:  một là của các chiến sĩ Cách Mạng vào thời điểm Nhật đảo chính Pháp,  ngày 9/3/1945 và một là của Phước “tám ngón”, kẻ giết người máu lạnh đã 2  lần nhận án tử hình. Đối với Điền Khắc Kim, đó lại là một câu chuyện  khác.









Gương mặt thư sinh của "tướng cướp cô đơn" Điền Khắc Kim



"Thời còn ở Chí Hòa, Điền Khắc Kim chỉ bị án 20 năm, không phải là tử tù nên việc giam giữ không thể cẩn mật như của Phước “tám ngón”.  Sau cuộc đọ súng vào tháng 12/1971, Điền Khắc Kim bị bắn đứt ruột làm 3  đoạn nên hắn được ưu ái ở chung với các tù nhân có mức án thấp, hoặc  sắp mãn hạn để làm các công việc nhẹ nhàng trong trại giam", ông N.H kể  lại.
Đêm 23/4/1972, khoảng 200 phạm nhân đã được Kim  xúi giục nổi loạn. Khi tiếng la hét, còi báo động và cả tiếng súng làm  hỗn loạn, Kim đã trổ tài bằng cách thu gọn người, đu dưới gầm một chiếc  xe Jeep của tay trung tá cai ngục, sau đó được tên này đưa ra ngoài một  cách an toàn.
Vượt ngục Chí Hòa thành công, tên tuổi  vai vế giang hồ của tên cướp “cô độc” này được nâng lên một bậc, có thể  nói là sánh ngang với các đại ca giang hồ trước đó như: Đại “Cathay”, Huỳnh Tỳ, Bạch Hải Đường hay Tín Mã Nàm.








Lực lượng cảnh sát Sài gòn bất lực với "tướng cướp cô đơn" Điền Khắc Kim



Sau  vụ việc nổi tiếng đột nhập vào dinh cơ của bà Fredetic J.Ca., cướp và  đưa nữ chủ nhân vào 
khách sạn
 để giở trò đồi bại, Điền Khắc Kim bị truy  đuổi gắt gao. Một cuộc đọ súng với lực lượng cảnh sát chế độ cũ đã tặng  hắn một vết đạn vào bụng. Hắn tẩu thoát được, và bằng cái tên Lê Văn  Minh, hắn chạy vào một bệnh viện để cấp cứu. Điền Khắc Kim bị bắt ngay  trên giường bệnh khi vết thương còn chưa kịp lành. Rạng sáng 26/10/1971,  Điền Khắc Kim phá còng sắt, trốn khỏi bệnh viện sau khi giữ chân tay  cảnh sát bảo vệ giường bệnh của hắn bằng chính chiếc còng hắn vừa tháo  ra.
Theo một người tù giấu tên từng ở chung trại Côn  Đảo với Điền Khắc Kim, thì Kim đã từng kể lại vụ việc ấy bằng một giọng  rất tự hào. Khi nằm chữa trị tại bệnh viện, bị còng tay vào thành  giường, Kim buồn chán, cả ngày nằm ngủ. Gã cảnh sát canh Kim đã canh giữ  cả ngày nên nửa đêm khuya gục xuống ngủ say như chết. Thấy thời cơ đến,  Kim chỉ mất vài giây để mở khóa còng. Thoát còng, Kim định chuồn, nhưng  thấy tay cảnh sát ngủ say quá, chợt nảy ý nghĩ còng tay hắn vô thành  giường trước khi đi (!!!). Vụ bỏ trốn này được báo chí Sài Gòn thời ấy  tung hê lên tận mây xanh.








Một góc Sài Gòn giai đoạn trước năm 1975



Sau  lần vượt khỏi Chí Hòa, Điền Khắc Kim tiếp tục gây án và lại bị bắt. Hắn  được đưa qua trại giam Gia Định và bị biệt giam tại đây. Vết thương ở  bụng tái phát, khiến Kim rất yếu, nhưng viên chức trại giam vẫn luôn đề  cao cảnh giác. Như thường lệ mỗi buổi trưa, hắn được đưa ra trước khu  vực trung tâm để tắm nắng khoảng 15 phút. Lợi dụng sự bất cẩn của những  người coi ngục, bằng một thao tác nhà nghề, Điền Khắc Kim mở khóa. Nhanh  như một con sóc, hắn nhảy tót lên mái nhà, nhẹ nhàng di chuyển về phía  trường học hướng ra chợ Bà Chiểu. Tưởng chừng cuộc đào tẩu sẽ diễn ra  suôn sẻ, bất ngờ hắn bị phát hiện.
Khi nhân viên  công lực bao vây khu vực hắn đang lẩn trốn, đột nhiên không hiểu từ đâu,  trong tay hắn khi ấy lại xuất hiện 2 khẩu súng ngắn. Hắn bắn trả lực  lượng truy đuổi khiến hai viên cai ngục bị thương rồi cũng chỉ chịu bó  tay lúc hết đạn. Tất nhiên, sau khi bị bắt, Kim được đám cai ngục tặng  cho một trận nhừ tử.
Khoảng tháng 3/1973, hắn được  đưa ra nhà lao Côn Đảo cùng với nhiều tay giang hồ có máu mặt của Sài  Gòn lúc bấy giờ cho đến ngày giải phóng. Sau 1975, Kim được đưa về cải  tạo ở trại Vị Thanh, trong đất liền cùng với các giang hồ khét tiếng như  Lâm “chín ngón”, Của “Gia Định”…
Như một thói quen  cố hữu, kế hoạch vuợt ngục lại hình thành trong đầu tên “tướng cướp cô  đơn”, Đêm khuya, mọi người ngủ say Kim và một tay đàn em thân tín kết  nghĩa với nhau trong thời gian ở trại phá mái rồi ra ngoài. Cả hai men  theo đường mòn, ra đến đường lộ, chúng thoải mái đón xe về Sài Gòn.
Phi vụ cuối cùng của “tướng cướp cô đơn”
Địa  bàn mà Điền Khắc Kim hoạt động sau ngày giải phóng là khu vực chợ Dân  Sinh (quận 1, TP.HCM). Dáng dấp thư sinh, ăn mặc bảnh bao như dân trí  thức là vỏ bọc che đậy để hắn thuận tiện trong khi hành sự. Nhiều vụ  cướp vũ trang táo bạo xảy ra giữa ban ngày, tên cướp ngạo mạn dùng súng  uy hiếp nạn nhân lấy đi những tài sản có giá trị như 
xe máy
, tiền vàng  bạc... và không hề để lại dấu vết. Nạn nhân hầu hết là người nước ngoài  và con cái của họ. Các phi vụ do tên cướp khét tiếng Điền Khắc Kim gây  ra. Cuối năm 1978, Điền Khắc Kim lại bị bắt lần nữa.
Cùng  với tay giang hồ lừng lẫy như: Huỳnh Tỳ (một trong “tứ đại thiên vương”  - Đại - Tỳ - Cái - Thế), Điền Khắc Kim được đưa đi học tập cải tạo tại  trại Tống Lê Chân, Bình Phước.
Trên thực tế, Điền  Khắc Kim chưa bao giờ được các tay anh chị trong giới giang hồ nể nang  dù thành tích của y thuộc loại “vô tiền khoáng hậu”. Những tay giang hồ  này chê Kim không dám đâm chém, dưới trướng lại không có đệ tử, nên gọi  hắn là “tướng cướp cô đơn”. Thời còn ở trại giam Gia Định, có lần sau  khi xưng danh, Kim còn bị Lâm “chín ngón” dùng bút đâm cho một nhát trí  mạng lên trán. Do đó, khi đến trại Tống Lê Chân, Kim thấy chẳng cần  thiết phải xưng danh làm gì. Y cứ lủi thủi một mình, cắt tóc ngắn lại,  có ai hỏi, y chỉ trả lời cộc lốc: "Tên là Minh, nhà ở Gò Vấp".
Đã  có rất nhiều lần Kim muốn vượt trại Tống Lê Chân nhưng bất thành. Nhưng  sau đó, Kim được chuyển tới nông trường cao su Dầu Tiếng, Tây Ninh và  lại…trốn trại. Trở về Sài Gòn, tên “tướng cướp cô đơn” chẳng còn giữ  được cái danh tiếng lừng lẫy thuở nào, hắn trở thành một tên trộm cắp  vặt. Đầu tháng 4/1984, Kim thực hiện phi vụ ra tay với… một chiếc xe đạp  hớ hênh ở quận 3, TP.HCM tại một cửa hàng sách cũ. Rồi hắn bị bắt ngay  sau đó. Bị giam ít tháng, Kim đành phải về quận 8 sinh sống.








Điền Khắc Kim với mái tóc được cắt ngắn



Thế  nhưng, cuối tháng 9/1985 hắn lại tiếp tục thực hiện một vụ cướp có súng  ngay tại chân cầu chữ Y, như thường lệ, hắn liều lĩnh dùng súng bắn  thẳng vào lực lượng công an TP.HCM. Súng kẹt đạn và tướng cướp cô đơn  Điền Khắc Kim lại trở về mái nhà xưa: trại giam Chí Hòa.
Đoạn kết buồn
Tháng  11/1985, cơ quan công an TP.HCM khởi tố vụ án, khởi tố bị can đối với  Điền Khắc Kim về hành vi “cướp tài sản có vũ trang” và tạm giam tại Chí  Hòa.
Trở lại nơi từng làm nên tên tuổi lẫy lừng,  Điền Khắc Kim vẫn nuôi ý định lập lại kỳ tích trốn khỏi Chí Hòa thêm lần  nữa. Nhưng Kim đã hết thời. Sức khỏe càng lúc càng cạn kiệt, vết thương  cũ ở bụng tái phát kèm theo bệnh lao phổi trầm trọng khiến hắn gầy mòn,  ốm yếu. Điền Khắc Kim đã nhận ra rằng: cả cuộc đời hắn chỉ là một hành  trình tội lỗi, sai lầm. Hắn đã sống rất vô nghĩa. Ngày 27/11/1986, tại  trại giam Chí Hòa, “tướng cướp cô đơn” Điền Khắc Kim đã trút hơi thở  cuối cùng.
Em gái của Kim sau này trở thành nữ tướng  cướp đường sông Tuyết ‘đen’ và cũng có một kết thúc rất đáng buồn. Cha  của Điền Khắc Kim là lính chế độ cũ, hiền lành và bất hạnh vì có những  đứa con không chịu nghe ông dạy bảo. Sau ngày giải phóng, ông đạp xe ba  gác sống đời lương thiện cho đến khi mất.
Đau buồn  cho Điền Khắc Kim, cho đến khi chết, hắn vẫn là người cô độc. Kim có cha  mẹ, anh em, 2 người vợ và 7 người con nhưng không có ai đến để nhận  xác. Xác của Kim được đưa về Bình Hưng Hòa (quận Bình Tân) để hỏa táng.  Gần 10 năm nương nhờ trong một ngôi chùa ở Bình Hưng Hòa, Kim mới được  đem về thờ tại nhà ở con hẻm nhỏ ở quận Gò Vấp.








Điền Khắc Kim và 2 con trai



Khép  lại một cuộc đời bí ẩn, Điền Khắc Kim đã chết theo một cách không thể  nào tệ hại hơn. Đáng lẽ, cuộc đời của “tướng cướp cô đơn” này đã có thể  bớt đen tối và nỗi cô độc nếu y chịu hướng thiện và dám từ bỏ con đường  tội lỗi.
Lăng Nhu
Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam


----------

